# S.Manueli



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I bought this fish as S.Manueli and i believe that it is.But after some comments on some pics i want to be sure about it.
When i got this fish was almost dead after a 24 hour transportation from Spain to Greece and his actual colour is silver.The red is from the web cam i used.
I believe that the absence of the humeral spot and the red colour is from the stress and as i discussed with other members with Manueli's they told me that it needs time for the actual colours to became visible.

Frank can you confirm the id of this fish?Since the spoting is not so common for the Manueli's
Thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Message on photo:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Frank check this short vid.Note that it's actuall colour is silver!
Thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Silver is common color. I suggest wait a month or two and then try for another photo.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cant wait to see that serra in a month or two
fatten him up


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

updated pic....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

another finally some green!!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

last pic...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Certainly looking better.


----------

